# طريقه عمل الدفه فى السفينه



## alilym (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو شرح طريقه عمل الدفه فى السفينه مع الرسم


----------



## سفير بحر (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخب علمعلومات القيمة


----------



## أبوعبدالله (23 أغسطس 2011)

المياه المدفوعة من الرفاص تصطدم بالدفة عندما يكون لها زاوية معينة فتتولد قوي قص على عمود الدفة وتنتقل لمؤخرة السفينة فتسسبب انحرافها مما يغير اتجاهها وبعمل الفيدباك يمكن ظبط قيمة الاتجاه


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## محمد الشناوي20 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## ali_alex (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Amer Hasan (22 أبريل 2012)

thanks but let us to read some thing


----------



## الحضيري (29 مايو 2012)

*طريقة حركة السفية ماخوذة من قانون نيوتن (لكل فعل رد فعل مساوي له في المقدار ومضاد له في الاتجاة) يعني الكمية المزاحة من المياة هي مقدار سير السفية اي السرعة واتجاة هذه المياة المزاحة لحركة السفينة لليمين واليسار يكون عن طريق الدفة ..والسفن الحديثة ليس به جهاز دفة ولا يوجد بها رفاص اساسا*


----------



## صقر المالكي (12 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع شيق واحب ان اضيف ان الدفة هي الاله المسؤلة عن تغيير اتجاه مسار السفينة باستخدام الاشارات الكهربائية وبواسطة اجهزة الهيدروليك والهيدروليك هو الوسط الناقل للحركة


----------

